

CronusPaaS, an open source PaaS framework built for developers - cronuspaas
http://www.cronuspaas.com/index.html
Deploy sample application in 10 seconds, and much more.
Manage Java, Python, Node, or ANY Languages or Stacks.
Deploy to Hundreds of Machines in Seconds.
No Vendor Lock In, run on GCP, AWS, Azure.
Light Weight, Setup in 2 Minute.
Scale Simply and Predictably.
Intuitive UI, RESTful APIs.
100% Open Source.
======
cronuspaas
Deploy sample application in 10 seconds, and much more. Manage Java, Python,
Node, or ANY Languages or Stacks. Deploy to Hundreds of Machines in Seconds.
No Vendor Lock In, run on GCP, AWS, Azure. Light Weight, Setup in 2 Minute.
Scale Simply and Predictably. Intuitive UI, RESTful APIs. 100% Open Source.

